# Is first gear a "waste gear"?



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

my just got my 03 spec v
i was told when i test drove my car that first gear was a waste gear n i dont need to use that to start 4rm i can just go ahead n start on 2nd......this is for normal driving...

you can use frist but only if u need extra tq or if u racing.....

is this guy full of bull or is he just giving me a tip

i dont wanna diss him r anything cuz he was koo n all but i dont know n this is my frist time driving stick


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

it probably depends on the conditions. from a dead stop i'd say use 1st to get going. but if you're slightly rolling just toss it in 2nd and go. you'll get the hang of it, once you get used to the car you'll make your own decisoons as to what gets the best response out of the car under what circumstances


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

This guy i kno has a Jetta, he always start on 2nd and it mess up his engine. Like what Paonessa sed if your at a dead start, start at 1st but when your rolling and need to downshift or turning on a curve put it to 2nd.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

at a stop you want to start from first. i put it in first if i go below around 10 mph. the only time i would start from a dead stop in 2nd is if you have a higher hp car and are gonna do a 2nd gear burnout


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

Or a really low-geared jeep or something like that.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Bull.


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

thankz everyone for clearing this up with me

oh by the way i got a 03 black spec v

b4 i was driving a 98 civic 2dr automatic n it was slow as hell


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Start from a stop in first just to be on the safe side


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah, firs at stop, and at stop before race! secone at 10mph or more! dip below that and 1st again!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

The only time I new of a guy not starting in 1st was a friend of mine who drove an old '60's Chevy pickup. The 1st gear was a granny gear so he just started out in 2nd. 1st gear should be used on newer cars, unless you've got a LOT of torque to get going out of 2nd quick...


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

if i'm not mistaken, the 02s had a shorter first gear and that was redone for 03.... maybe the dealer was unaware
so the 02s you coud start w/ second... an 03 id start w/ first


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

If you live anywhere near I do (western NY) you'll find out that starting in second gear can make dealing with pulling away from a stop on snow/ice a lot easier.


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

oh man i know Spec V's .. lol.. my friend has one and i raced him in my bone stock 240 about a month ago and i beat him only because he couldnt launch. he says that SER's have way too much torque to be a front wheel drive. Maybe thats why the guy told u to strart from second.


----------



## Furocious Spec V (Aug 2, 2003)

*Yea Right*

If u can beat my 03spec v in ur 240 ill sell it tomorrow ur full of Sh*t i think ur tellin stories


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol tru dat, i drive a 240, and its not the fastest in the world buddy, no way could u win vs a spec v bone stock, even if u did get a better launch..


----------



## Furocious Spec V (Aug 2, 2003)

LOL


----------

